# Tube Removal



## BABS37 (Jun 19, 2014)

Is there a CPT for Tube Removal under local anesthesia in the office and not the hospital by chance or is it simply an unlisted code? Nothing else will be done...


----------



## mkmgt001 (Jun 19, 2014)

Are you referring to the removal of ventilating tubes/tympanostomy tubes?  If so, I was looking at CPT 69200 in EncoderPro & I found the following note:

Code 69200 should not be reported for removal of tubes. *The removal of ventilating tubes is included in the charge for insertion, regardless of how long afterwards removal occurs.*

Hope this helps!
Mary K, CPC


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Jun 19, 2014)

If the physician removes PE tubes in the office, he or she should use an appropriate E/M CPT code.

https://www.entnet.org/content/cpt-ent-tympanostomy-pe-tube-removal


 Have a GREAT Day


----------



## BABS37 (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank you! Yes, it has been well over a year since the tubes were inserted. That was my next question- can we charge an E/M so thank you both for your guidance!!!


----------

